# Do you package your tees in little plastic bags?



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I have a website only and would like to look professional and place my tees into a little clear, plastic bag. 

Where do you buy these bags -- any ideas?

Thanks,

Alicia


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi Alicia, you can buy those bags at uline.com

Also, check out this thread:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=3590&highlight=plastic


----------



## kaye (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey Alicia, It would be a great idea if you also had your logo stamped on the bag or your logo on a sticker that sealed the bag shut!

Just an idea for you, Kaye


----------



## Alicia (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks!! Great, great ideas! Love the logo idea -- hadn't even thought about it.

Do you stamp it? Or have a sticker made? Do you have a place you could recommend?

Alicia


----------



## Annushka (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi Alicia,

just Google or Yahoo search keywords like "custom packaging". You should come up with tons of companies. 
uline.com that Rodney mentioned is a really good. One of my previous employers used to use them for her handmade soaps. She was always happy.


----------

